
Simple CLI journal - DenisVS
Hi All!
Look at my simple shell tool for notes, inspired by jrnl (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7937264).<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;DenisVS&#x2F;journal
======
craftyguy
Why would I use this instead of jrnl?

